# Frozen Chicken Breast. Is that ok ?



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2004)

> ....The above foods don???t provide much carbohydrates or fibre in their fresh form. Its important to note that products made from the list above may contain added carbohydrates, fats, sugars and sodium. Good examples are processed, frozen, boxed foods like fish fingers. Although many products like these still provide nutrients they may contain more than double the calorie content of their fresh, natural counterparts so for rapid weight loss processed meat products should be avoided!



This was taken from a post here in the forum,A Healthy Diet OR a Balanced Diet. 

I am worried because I usually buy the *frozen* chicken breast. Is there a possibility that it could have extra calories, fats.. ?


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

They are soaked in sodium-I used to buy them, but after buying the fresh ones (ya alot more $$$), I will never go back to the frozen ones. The fresh chicken tastes WAY better, IMO.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2004)

_Hmm... Sodium. That is bad because ... I was just about to search for it._


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

I buy fresh... It is getting way expensive too, because I go through 30Lbs a week


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I buy fresh... It is getting way expensive too, because I go through 30Lbs a week



_ Yeah, I eat like *2 pounds* per day. _


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I buy fresh... It is getting way expensive too, because I go through 30Lbs a week


When safeway has it on sale I buy a shitload, then put them into ziplocks and freeze them. I usually buy enough to last a small family a year!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea I buy them from Costco and I get boneless skinless breasts for 2$ a LB.  I still have to clean them up a bit, but its not too bad


----------



## Smaug (Jan 28, 2004)

I didn't know this, I get the chicken breasts from Safeway or Superstore, the big 20 pound boxes with a bunch of breasts in  them, they are in the freezer isle and you put em in the freezer to not go bad, not sure if they are put in sodium or anyhting, how do you tell? These ones seem to be fresh..


----------



## x~factor (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I go through 30Lbs a week


Wow! I seriously need to change my diet. 4+ lbs a day... I mean, wow!


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 28, 2004)

I buy the frozen boneless skinless breasts at Sams (I think that's the same as costco).  Yeah, according to the nutrition facts there's about 400 mg of sodium in one breast along with 40 grams of protein.  I don't consider it too bad as foods like cottage cheese are much worse with usually the same ammount of sodium in one serving with only 14 gram of protein.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 28, 2004)

On most of the frozen chicken breast packages you'll see something that says "20% broth solution added " or something like that.  That's what you want to avoid.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Is your avi from Akira?


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes.  You're the first person to ask about it


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 29, 2004)

Just check the nutrition info on the label and calculate the fat content - if it's more than 30% calories from fat (and some have this right on the label) then don't bother.  

We have President's Choice up here and some of their boxed chicken is 50% or more calories from fat.  You have to be careful.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Yes.  You're the first person to ask about it



Is it Tetsuo? Havent seen it in a while.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

_I think it is Tetsuo. 
Akira is good but I also recommend Cowboy Bebop, Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away._


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Why don't you guys purchase from a poultry?  Less expensive and you're stocking up.  you can get two months supply for $30bucks.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, it's Tetsuo.

Cowboy bebop is probably my favorite, but Ghost in the Shell is pretty good.  Alot of people don't like it, but Perfect Blue is really good too.

Back to chicken.....

I don't know if we have any poultry farms around here.  I can get buffalo, ostrich and elk anytime I want though.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

_ Yeah, back to chicken.. 
*Stickboy*, Where are you from ?
Don´t understand wrong 
_


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

_I was just wondering if buffalo has more protein than regular meat ?_


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _I was just wondering if buffalo has more protein than regular meat ?_



What do you consider regular meat?  Cow/beef?  It might not have more protein, but it is definately leaner and better for you.  As any big game animal is.  All I eat is deer, elk, buffalo for reds, and chicken and snake for whites.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Yeah, it's Tetsuo.
> 
> Cowboy bebop is probably my favorite, but Ghost in the Shell is pretty good.  Alot of people don't like it, but Perfect Blue is really good too.



Yea, Bebop is definately the best.  I have not seen the others you mentioned, CB was the first series I bought and watched.  Also if you like Akira, check out Fist of the Northstar.  It is older, but way bad ass.  Oh, and dont forget Ninja Scroll


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> As any big game animal is.  All I eat is deer, elk, buffalo for reds, and chicken and snake for whites.



_ Any big animal ? I think whale is not that healthy. But I don´t eat it anyway. 
What do you mean when you say "*snakes*"? 
_


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Where you livin at buddy?  Big Game is animals such as deer, elk, moose, buffalo, bear.  All BIG LAND animals.  Snake.  Well what do you think snake is.  It is a reptile that slithers on the ground.  I have become quite fond of rattle snake meat. 

Big game animals have red meat.  Like beef/cow.  Chicken and rattle snake are striking similar.  Both are white meat.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 29, 2004)

whales aren't big GAME animals...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 29, 2004)

you beat me to it Premier


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Where you livin at buddy?  Big Game is animals such as deer, elk, moose, buffalo, bear.  All BIG LAND animals.  Snake.  Well what do you think snake is.  It is a reptile that slithers on the ground.  I have become quite fond of rattle snake meat.
> 
> Big game animals have red meat.  Like beef/cow.  Chicken and rattle snake are striking similar.  Both are white meat.



_ I didn´t see the "Big GAME animals" , I just saw "big animals".
Snakes ? I never tried it before. Do you highly recommend it?  _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Dont know where you could buy it   I just kill my own, but sure I reccomend it.  Should at least try it once


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dont know where you could buy it   I just kill my own, but sure I reccomend it.  Should at least try it once



_ Do you have any special recipe ? _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Nope.  Sometimes I marinate it in a vinagerette dressing, and toss it on the BBQ.  Others I just fry it.  If you really want I could prob dig up a recipe for ya.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

_ If you can, I would like to see a recipe. Post in the "Healthy Recipes" Forum and let me know. 
If I can find in my backyard an anaconda of 8 meters it would turn in to a good BBQ.  _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Never tried anaconda...  You must live in south or central america huh?  Wonder if different snakes taste different


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Never tried anaconda...  You must live in south or central america huh?  Wonder if different snakes taste different



_Yeah, Brazil._


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

What part?  I want to go to rio...  *dreams*


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

_ Yes, I wanna live in Rio too. Every year I try to be there.
The beach, the girls, the sun .. omg 
You are welcome to visit.  _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ You are welcome to visit.  _





> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What part?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

North, Amazon.


----------



## Var (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, Bebop is definately the best.  I have not seen the others you mentioned, CB was the first series I bought and watched.  Also if you like Akira, check out Fist of the Northstar.  It is older, but way bad ass.  Oh, and dont forget Ninja Scroll



I love Ninja Scroll.  Battle Angle is probably my favorite.  Ever see "A Wind Named Amnesia"?  Definitely one of my favorites, too!!!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

_Where is SLC ?_


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I love Ninja Scroll.  Battle Angle is probably my favorite.  Ever see "A Wind Named Amnesia"?  Definitely one of my favorites, too!!!



Im writing theese down, thanks Var.  Is it battle angle or angel?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Where is SLC ?_



SLC is Salt Lake City, its in Utah in the USA.  You see the 2002 winter Olympics?  I live there.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, lot of post since....

V, I live in NM.

Snake is very good.  You do have to kill yer own though.  (I've only had rattlers, but I'd imagine it's all similar) 

I'd be one of those guys that believe that anything wild is probably better for you than the "grain fed, get em fat animals".
Shame, my Gfather raised cattle his whole life and NEVER did all that BS they do to cows now.  Pure pasture raised.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> SLC is Salt Lake City, its in Utah in the USA.  You see the 2002 winter Olympics?  I live there.



_Oh.. Salt Lake City. I visited your city a few years ago. Really nice place to live. Never thought about snakes in that place.  _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep, desert climate... got tonz of theese bad boys. http://www.desertusa.com/may96/du_rattle.html


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yep, desert climate... got tonz of theese bad boys. http://www.desertusa.com/may96/du_rattle.html



What do you end up doing with the rattle, and the head. I always wanted a rattle.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Cut them off.  Friends usually end up with the rattle, and one of them even has a skull mounted.  I think he boiled it to the bone and glued it together.  Maybe I can get you one.  Just remember to PM me when its summer, and there is not 3 feet of snow out


----------

